# 2010 Murano iPod Cable



## Murano_day14 (Jan 17, 2018)

I own a 2010 Murano SL and recently found the 30 pin iPod connector cable in my glove box. I was curious if there was still some way to use the cable in a modified way as 30 pin Apple devices are the current connection type anymore. I went on Amazon and found a 30 pin aux adapter cable and just tried it out only to find out from the manufactures website that the adapter wasn't compatible. 

My question is there another way/adapter that can work with the car sound system to play music from a phone? Currently have a Galaxy S5.


----------

